# Bluetooth Locomotive Transceiver?



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

This is a suggestion for DCC decoder manufacturers. Produce a Bluetooth Locomotive Transceiver that will work with an iDevice to control a locomotive in place of a DCC decoder. [Many different iDevice controlled Bluetooth cars are available for less than $70!]

Advantages:
1) Locomotive would run on DCC, pulse DC, an analog powered track without any changes.
2) Read & Program CVs from iDevice with CV-Programming-Application. [Complete programming control “on-the-main”.]
3) Simplified control path, Bluetooth-iDevice to/from Bluetooth Locomotive Transceiver.
4) Other?

Disadvantages:
1) An iDevice would probably be limited to 7 Bluetooth Transceivers at a time.
2) Possible Bluetooth signal loss due to obstructions.
3) Other?

Features:
1) Plug-in replacement of DCC decoders.
2) Follows NMRA Recommended Practice RP-9.2.2 for “DCC Configuration Variables” where appropriate.
3) Other?

Other Notes:
1) Start with an inexpensive simple Bluetooth Locomotive Transceiver!
2) Have a Bluetooth-Loss-Of-Communication-Timeout CV.
3) A Bluetooth Accessory Transceiver would also be great.
4) Add a version with a processor-stay-alive capacitor connection.
5) Add a version with battery connection where the battery is charged from track power.
6) Bluetooth conventional style throttles for non-iDevice people?
7) Other?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I can run my trains now from my smart phone. wifi to lop top with JMRI software and a PR3.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Southern said:


> I can run my trains now from my smart phone. wifi to lop top with JMRI software and a PR3.


It is nice to know the technology is already in use. Now if the data path can be simplified in a way that reduces the costs [& complexity] and improves reliability, ...?
Bob


----------



## JasonD (Nov 13, 2013)

Very interesting. However, Roco Z21 allows you to control your trains with an iDevice or Android device.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Jason,
I have look at the Z21 on the web and it looks very interesting. However, it is much more expensive and complex than what I am talking about.

I am thinking more along the lines of starting with one RF Remote Controlled locomotive decoder and an iDevice on my existing layout. I am talking Bluetooth because of numerous types of the low cost RC cars, boats, ... already in existence. The technology is already out there. It is miniaturize with small integrated surface antennas. If there was enough expressed interest from the model train world, I believe that a DCC decoder manufacturer would provide such a decoder with a simple iDevice application. It would involve the merging of two compatible concepts; Bluetooth RC control into a DCC decoder.
Bob


----------



## JasonD (Nov 13, 2013)

That would be interesting indeed.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

I like the idea a lot!! But to really help with the Bluetooth, or wifi, is the receiver being a component you connect directly to the rails. And you power with whatever power cord you already have. The JMRI system looks nice, but you need to connect your layout to a computer with the wifi router, where some people like me, don't have a computer nearby your layout. A seperate receiver for Bluetooth would eliminate the need for a computer. And you will have DCC in no time, and for a hopefully cheaper cost!


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

This may be of interest:

http://www.ringengineering.com/


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

fcwilt said:


> This may be of interest:
> 
> http://www.ringengineering.com/


Its a neat product, but I was along the lines of a single device. A device that takes the place of your DC/DCC controller, and receives Bluetooth signals from compatible devices like an iPhone. The device would be a hit if made small, and cheaper than most others. Not something worth $400.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Did you get to this page?

http://www.ringengineering.com/RailPro.htm

It appears they are doing, more or less, what you are thinking of but in the 2.4GHz range.


----------



## Cprail43 (Jan 1, 2013)

fcwilt said:


> Did you get to this page?
> 
> http://www.ringengineering.com/RailPro.htm
> 
> It appears they are doing, more or less, what you are thinking of but in the 2.4GHz range.


Yes I looked. It's not what I'm looking for. If I can't get a wireless Bluetooth receiver, I'll go the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra.


----------

